# Sore in "armpit"



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

Trevor took Chloe to the groomer today while I was at work. We mostly go to get her nails done, but it's so cheap to add a bath that we always get the package with both. They noticed that she has what they called a "rash" under her arm. Trevor was unable to get a picture of it, so I didn't get to see it until just now. It doesn't look like a rash to me. It looks like her harness has rubbed a spot in what would be her "armpit." It's under one of her front legs. It looks like when you wear new shoes and they rub a raw spot on your heel. I'm guessing it is from her harness, but she's been wearing that same harness for months and it hasn't caused any issues before. My question really is would be be ok for me to put a little neosporin on it? I'm sure it hurts and they make some neosporin with pain relief. I would think that would make her feel better.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Maybe she has grown and the harness has gotten tighter. I would use just a little bit of neosporin but if she licks it off I wouldn't use anymore. After you get it on her distract her with a treat so she won't be focused on licking it off.


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

Neosporin should be safe. We use it with mice, who groom all the time, and are really fragile, and they don't have trouble. Just don't put it on in big globs.

If the redness continues try giving a vinegar bath or even just sponging the area down with vinegar. Great treatment for yeast, which can cause redness like you are describing. It won't hurt her even if it isn't yeast related.


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

I've put neosporin on Miya before, it was fine. I think in large amounts in can cause diarrhea if they lick it, but Chloe is so small I wouldn't worry about that. Have you thought about a mesh harness. You use park ave don't you?? I was kinda worried about using anything besides microfiber or mesh for that reason. I hope her sore heals soon  Meanwhile, I have to run because Miya is pulling out EVERY SINGLE one of her dang toys..sheesh.


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

teetee said:


> I've put neosporin on Miya before, it was fine. I think in large amounts in can cause diarrhea if they lick it, but Chloe is so small I wouldn't worry about that. Have you thought about a mesh harness. You use park ave don't you?? I was kinda worried about using anything besides microfiber or mesh for that reason. I hope her sore heals soon  Meanwhile, I have to run because Miya is pulling out EVERY SINGLE one of her dang toys..sheesh.


She has a park avenue one, but since it's been so cold she's been wearing clothes a lot more when we go out. So, we use a cheap harness from PetSmart since the D ring is turned the correct way where the slit in most clothes is. Maybe I should get a buddy belt? I would prefer to not get a very bulky one and the mesh vest ones tend to be that way.


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

KayC said:


> Maybe she has grown and the harness has gotten tighter. I would use just a little bit of neosporin but if she licks it off I wouldn't use anymore. After you get it on her distract her with a treat so she won't be focused on licking it off.


I check to make sure if I need to adjust it really frequently, so I don't think that's it. She's also been the exact same size for 3 months. But it does make me wonder if the slider thing that adjusts the size somehow pinched her and caused this though.


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

Moonfall said:


> Neosporin should be safe. We use it with mice, who groom all the time, and are really fragile, and they don't have trouble. Just don't put it on in big globs.
> 
> If the redness continues try giving a vinegar bath or even just sponging the area down with vinegar. Great treatment for yeast, which can cause redness like you are describing. It won't hurt her even if it isn't yeast related.


Thanks! I'm pretty sure it's not yeast though. But that's a great trick to know!


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

ljwilson said:


> She has a park avenue one, but since it's been so cold she's been wearing clothes a lot more when we go out. So, we use a cheap harness from PetSmart since the D ring is turned the correct way where the slit in most clothes is. Maybe I should get a buddy belt? I would prefer to not get a very bulky one and the mesh vest ones tend to be that way.


I can't support the Susan Lanci harnesses enough. They are expensive, but so worth it. We have this one and it's extremely soft.

Susan Lanci Dog Harness in Soft Ultrasuede Step-In Design


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

teetee said:


> I can't support the Susan Lanci harnesses enough. They are expensive, but so worth it. We have this one and it's extremely soft.
> 
> Susan Lanci Dog Harness in Soft Ultrasuede Step-In Design


Does Miya ever wear it with clothes over it? Does it fit with the clothes that have the slit that runs from tail to head?


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

she wears hoodies over it when we walk. Sometimes I have to reach my finger down in there, but it seems to work ok. It's not bulky at all so clothes do fit easily over it..I usually buy her clothes slightly bigger since I want to have extra room in case we need to put a harness underneath. the only funny thing is that it's like a half inch or so too big so if she pulls opposite of me, it will slide right off her. What size is Chloe now? Miya is about 13 or 13.5 inches in girth and the small is slightly too big, but the XS is too small.


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

She's like 10.5-11 inches around her chest. I might consider getting one. I want something soft but not bulky. I saw a buddy belt on amazon that is cheaper because there's free shipping. The shipping was really high from the direct site. It was like $22. I'm going to try that out. But if I don't like it much I might try the Susan Lanci one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

cool, I hope it works out! I know a few of the girls on here rave about the bb's. I've never tried them.


----------

